# Lighting for inside fake or real pumpkins?



## SunnyOwl (Oct 15, 2016)

My wife wants to set out, or hang in trees, those fake plastic pumpkins and wants them lit at night. Any thoughts on some LED lights, lantern or something to put in them?

Hopefully either with a remote or on a timer or a photocell. Not sure solar powered would work inside a pumpkin under trees. 

Likewise, if we carve a real pumpkin, any thoughts? We have a few led candles I can use, but pondering.


----------



## kingofwylietx (Oct 15, 2016)

Here is what I've done in the past:
-I've used LED tea candles in smaller fake pumpkins. 
-I normally put bright LED flashlights in the real pumpkins and set them on strobe mode. 
-I've also used emergency vehicle LEDS as flash strobes (I use green & red) in pumpkins. 

Beyond that, we've also used the same emergency vehicle strobes in our landscaping and run them off a 120v AC to DC inverter. 

Personally, I like the bright flashlights set on strobe mode the most...


----------



## Subterrestrial (Oct 16, 2016)

Those LED tea lights are great are they usually run a long time off of a 2032 coin cell. I've seen rechargeable ones now as well. They come in sets with a docking station.


----------



## SunnyOwl (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks for the thoughts!


----------

